# wearing of medals



## Leeworthy (25 May 2015)

Just a quick question for any honours and awards experts here. I am re enrolling in the Canadian forces and am just wondering if I am allowed to wear my old medals that I was awarded while previously in.


----------



## dapaterson (25 May 2015)

Previously in the CAF, or previously in a foreign military?


----------



## mariomike (25 May 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Previously in the CAF, or previously in a foreign military?





			
				FarmerD said:
			
		

> I am re enrolling in the Canadian forces



MOSID:00298  Rank:Cpl
http://milnet.ca/forums/members/29988



			
				FarmerD said:
			
		

> Just a quick question for any honours and awards experts here.



Honours & Awards (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/90590.0;nowap


----------



## Leeworthy (25 May 2015)

Cnadian forces. I was a Clerk for 10 years.


----------



## dangerboy (25 May 2015)

You are authorized to keep your medals, wear them with pride you earned them.


----------



## Leeworthy (25 May 2015)

10-4. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Pusser (28 May 2015)

Your medals come from or are authorized by the Queen (through the Chancellery, which is part of the office of the Governor General), not the Canadian Forces.  The CF only dictates how they are worn on a CF uniform (e.g. positioning).  Any order, decoration or medal that is part of the Canadian Honours System (http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/index-eng.asp) and that has been properly awarded is authorized for wear on CF uniforms, regardless of when, where or by whom.  For example, a ten-year-old who wins a Medal of Bravery for saving a drowning victim can (and should) wear it on his CF uniform upon enrolment, even though he was decorated ten years before he even thought of joining the CF.  Another example would be a Scout who was awarded a Diamond Jubilee Medal (there were a few) would be allowed to immediately wear it on his/her CF uniform as well.


----------



## mariomike (28 May 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> For example, a ten-year-old who wins a Medal of Bravery for saving a drowning victim can (and should) wear it on his CF uniform upon enrolment, even though he was decorated ten years before he even thought of joining the CF.



It has been awarded to at least one five-year old:
http://www.macleans.ca/society/canadas-10-youngest-bravery-award-recipients-2/


----------



## Danjanou (28 May 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> It has been awarded to at least one five-year old:
> http://www.macleans.ca/society/canadas-10-youngest-bravery-award-recipients-2/



Impressive, thanks for sharing that. For an adult to do something that may result in visit to the GG is one thing. For those so young to act so decisively is nothing short of..... well for once words fail me.


----------



## mariomike (28 May 2015)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> For those so young to act so decisively is nothing short of..... well for once words fail me.



I thought so too. Especially considering that two of the ten were posthumous, and a third severely injured.


----------



## Leeworthy (28 May 2015)

Awesome news. If and when I am re-enrolled it will be the first time I had will have ever worn them on uniform. Received them right before releasing and never pinned them on.


----------

